
AirPod volume control by Siri only - n1000
https://9to5mac.com/2016/09/13/airpods-review-roundup/
======
tedmiston
The 5-minute AirPods review from TechCrunch is pretty thorough (video).

[https://techcrunch.com/video/apple-airpods-wireless-
headphon...](https://techcrunch.com/video/apple-airpods-wireless-headphones-
review/57d7a6f750954971dcf4f50c/)

Features like change volume up / down, go to prev / next track, and rewind /
fast forward, can only be done with Siri (for now).

------
n1000
i.e. only if you have an internet connection

